# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد الخوخ والمشمش في تخسيس الوزن

## mohamed73

أظهرت أحدث الأبحاث الطبية أن الانتظام فى تناول الخوخ والمشمش، يعمل  على مكافحة البدانة بالإضافة لمرض السكر النوع الثاني الناجم عن المعاناة  من البدانة إلى جانب الوقاية من فرص الإصابة بأمراض القلب. 
	فقد  توصل فريق من العلماء بجامعة ‘ تاكساس' الأمريكية إلى احتواء ‘المشمش'و  ‘الخوخ'على أسلحة ومركبات طبيعية تعمل على ضمان التوازن فى آلية التمثيل  الغذائى وحمايتها من الاضطراب الناجم عن البدانة وزيادة معدلات الالتهابات  أحد أهم الأسباب وراء الإصابة بالأمراض الخطيرة. 
	يأتي ذلك فى  الوقت الذى شكلت فيه البدانة على مدى السنوات الماضية أحد أهم العوامل  المساهمة فى زيادة المشكلات الصحية التى يتعرض لها الكثيرون. 
	 وتشير الإحصاءات إلى معاناة أكثر من 30% من الأمريكيين من البدانة والبدانة  المفرطة لتظل فى تزايد مطرد بمعدلات تنبئ بحدوث كارثة صحية في السنوات  القليلة القادمة، حيث تسهم نمط الحياة غير الصحي وعدم ممارسة الرياضة  بانتظام والوجبات السريعة فى زيادة حدة المشكلة.

----------

